# I would like..........



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

A couple of hamsters and a couple of Rabbits


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

You should get them  I'd like some dwarf hammies, another rabbit or 2, and a chinchilla in the future, but no space or time just now!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

When I'm older I am getting Degus and Chinchillas, don't care what the OH or anyone else says (thats if I have one.... hopefully I will!!!)


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Whats stopping you getting them?


----------

